# Gustatory Rhinitis



## MatthewB (Apr 18, 2009)

For a couple of months now, I've been suffering from a neurological disorder called gustatory rhinitis, which causes my nose to run like crazy when I eat. It used to only be at restaurants with big portion sizes, but now my nose gets drippy whenever I eat! This is incredibly embarrassing to deal with when I go out in public, especially since I keep needing to use napkins from tables and some such. 

I hope there's some form of cure for this, because I don't know how I'll be able to cope when I head off to college in the fall.


----------



## Tina (Apr 19, 2009)

Welcome, Matthew! You know, this happens to me, too. And also to my BIL's future wife. When we're out to eat, seems like we each have a Kleenex. It's rude to blow one's nose at the table, but there's a lot of wiping going on at times. I hate it. Seems like I've always had allergies in one way or another, and just in general should have bought some shares of Kimberly-Clark stock years ago, as much Kleenex as I buy.


----------



## MatthewB (Apr 20, 2009)

Well, it's not an allergic reaction, but it's freakin' annoying, I'll tell you that... :blush:


----------



## moore2me (Apr 30, 2009)

Matthew,

Sorry it took so long to answer your question, but yours is a difficult one to find info on. I found several articles tho in Pub Med, which researches medical journals and is available on the internet at the following address http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/entrez?db=pubmed

After a search, it summarizes most articles it found. If you need a complete copy of the article, you can check with you closest medical school library. The might have the journal in-house or can get you a copy of an article.

To summarize what I found, it looks like there are several methods of treating gustatory rhinitis, however check with your doctor to see what's best for you. 

1) Altho gustatory rhinitis is not an allergic reaction, having allergic rhinitis is a predictor of developing the non-allergic reactions. Also, smoking can positively influence it's development and eating spicy foods (such as hot chili peppers) can provoke the gustatory rhinitis. (So one could slow it down by avoiding smoking and/or avoiding spicy food.)

2) Gustatory rhinitis can also be a complication of dental or facial reconstructive surgery.

3) Gustatory rhinitis can be avoided by using topical atropine (on the submucosal nasal glands).The only problem with this approach is it has to be done before exposure occurs. Another more permanent control by resectioning the submucosal nasal glands and preventing them from reacting to stimulus. (In this methods to control gustatory rhinitis, they used sugar as a provoking agent.)

4)Stopping the secretion of certain nasal proteins by medications.

**********************************************************

Here are the references to the articles I found:

1) *Ann Allergy Asthma Immunol.* 2008 Mar;100(3):200-5. Prevalence and food avoidance behaviors for gustatory rhinitis. Waibel KH, Chang C.

2)*J Prosthet Dent.* 2007 Feb;97(2):75-7. Rhinorrhea triggered by an obturator prosthesis: a clinical report. Sadighpour L, Massoumi F.

3)*Tohoku J Exp Med*. 2006 Oct;210(2):165-8. Treatment of idiopathic gustatory rhinorrhea by resection of the posterior nasal nerve. Ang YY, Kawano K, Saito T, Kasai M, Ikeda K.

4) *J Clin Invest*. 1989 Nov;84(5):1528-35. Pathophysiology of rhinitis. Lactoferrin and lysozyme in nasal secretions. Raphael GD, Jeney EV, Baraniuk JN, Kim I, Meredith SD, Kaliner MA.

*J Allergy Clin Immunol.* 1989 Jan;83(1):110-5. Gustatory rhinitis: a syndrome of food-induced rhinorrhea. Raphael G, Raphael MH, Kaliner M.


----------



## MatthewB (May 3, 2009)

Thank you very much. This condition's been bothering me for too long now, so I want to know if I can be able to treat it. Thank you.


----------



## moore2me (May 3, 2009)

MatthewB said:


> Thank you very much. This condition's been bothering me for too long now, so I want to know if I can be able to treat it. Thank you.



You're welcome Matthew. It sounds like they do have some treatments for gustatory rhinitis. It may take a little work on your part to find a doctor in your area who 1) understands this disease, 2) takes patients, and 3) is willing to take you as a patient. I would start with allergy docs or ear, nose, and throat docs. Good luck. M2M


----------

